# what kind of material is this



## truegrl (Oct 22, 2008)

I have this picture on a sweatshirt and need to know what it is. I have used ink with screen printing and it doesn't seem to be that. It is raised and feels slippery. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like a plastisol transfer. Some of them have a heavy hand and can feel slippery.


----------



## truegrl (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks, I have only used ink with screen printing and vinyl cut material. Do you set it up the same way as ink screen printing?


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish I knew. I have only ordered them. I have done shirts with the same look and feel as that. I used Howard, I just went and checked the mistakes I have from the last order. 

Matter of fact some from transfer express look close also. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## truegrl (Oct 22, 2008)

It does and I did some more research and I think your right. Do you have a good company that does your work? I am new to this so if you can't give that information I understand . Now all the pictures my client gave me makes more sense. Thanks again


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

I would think if this can be made into a transfer by screening, then it can be made directly onto a shirt. I'm not positive but maybe you can ask in the sceening section. I have no desire to screen, but if you do it already??? For me I'm busy enough now. 

I have used Howard sportwear and transfer express.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd guess it is either a plastisol transfer especially printed for darks or just a screenprint with a heavy white underbase.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

there are also special effects screen printing products that can raise the ink, put a clear glossy coat over it, puff up the ink when it cures.

If you look on the inside of the shirt underneath the print, do you see white ink or do you just see the two colors? If you see white then it had a white underbase and was probably screenprinted.


----------

